# Pumpkin Ale is on the shelves



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Post Road Pumpkin Ale just hit the shelves at the local packie. That's Package store for you non-Massholes. By far the best pumpkin ale that has touch my lips and many have tried to win my love.


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmmm you think you could ship some of that? LOL That sounds good. Wish we had that here in Philly.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Given we're in the mid 90s all week, the fall beers are still heavy for me.

Hey Sleeper - I'm in the burbs and this is plenty available along with some local breweries' pumpkin ales.


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have been looking for an ale like this even last year. Where in the burbs?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Delco - 

or even try down in DE places like Total Wine off of 95.


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i havent tried there i have tried bucks and monco. I guess ill be going to see more of family while im down there. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah what JT said...maybe end of the month for me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

well, let me rephrase...unless I was chillin' a Z's on a nice AC cooled M&T! yeah, I'm there!


----------



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone like Shipyard? It's the only pumpkin beer I've had, but I love it, and will look for some more this fall.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

what can we expect in taste? never tried it


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Never had a pumpkin ale, I'm a beer man myself, like Glyphen2010 I'm wondering what taste we're looking at?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Avarax, I'm not a fan of Shipyard. I've consumed many bottles, but I prefer Post Road.
Eyes & Glyphen, It is a Halloween Party in your mouth. 
The first time someone gave me a bottle I thought it was going to taste nasty, but it instantly became my favorite beer.
JT, to heavy for you? We're not lifting weights you woman. Put down the summer ale and grab a liquid pumpkin


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like Buffalo Bills Pumpkin Ale. It's the best of the pumpkin beers you'll find in the stores in Southern California. The only other ones are the blue moon and sam adams beers, both of which are boring. I'll be perusing BevMo in search of new pumpkin ales all month. Wish me luck!


----------



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

I've never seen Post Road, I'll have to take a look for it soon. I like Shipyard because it's a light flavor of pumpkin. It doesn't SCREAM pumpkin. Looking forward to trying out the Post Road.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

This will be my first year, shockingly, trying a pumpkin ale. I posted about favorite pumpkin ales on my blog and would love to get some opinions as well! http://lovemanor.com/blog/archives/437


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

here is my 2 cents on pumpkin beers
try the "dogfish head" pumpkin ale it will knock your socks off.
http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/the-brews/seasonal-brews/punkin-ale.htm


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Anybody try Jack's Pumpkin Spice Ale? I didn't notice anything "pumpkin" like about it.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Pumpkin ale? I 've never heard of such a thing, we don't get that down here in miami, is there any way I can order it?


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I tried this oct fest. over the weekend. The beer was not bad but I loved the packaging.
http://www.magichat.net/hex


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I hit the bevmo and here is what I found and tried so far:

Shipyard Pumpkin Ale : Good and clean, like previously mentioned, a subtle pumpkin flavor. Very drinkable!

Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin : Comes in a big bottle, 9% alchohol and a corresponding drier taste, spices stand out more than the pumpkin sweetness. Tasted best when it warmed up, and drink it in the glass. The adhesive on the bottle makes it taste bad if you get any in your mouth. This is a sit down beer, one will do ya.

Harvest Moon Pumpkin Ale: It has a picture with pumpkins on it and otherwise taste like a watered down winter ale. Not memorable.

Jacks Pumpkin Spice Ale: Had it once and never wanted it again.( I just included it since Haunti mentioned it). However, I liked its label the best!

Sam Adams Octoberfest: It's not pumpkin beer but it taste great. I thought I wouldn't like it when I got it in the Harvest Beers mixed 12 pack. Now it's one of my favorites. Rich, full flavored but very drinkable. I drank 6 in a row and didn't get tired of it or have any lingering aftertaste.

Sam Adams Harvest Pumpkin Ale: Just as good as the Oktoberfest, but with more of that pumpkin taste your looking for. I would call this the most pumpkin pie like smell and flavor in a beer I have experienced. Might be too sweet to drink a whole 6 pack in one sitting.

Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin Ale: One of my favorites. Great tasting beer with a very well balanced mix of pumpkin and spice. A rich taste ending with light spice.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> I like Buffalo Bills Pumpkin Ale. It's the best of the pumpkin beers you'll find in the stores in Southern California. The only other ones are the blue moon and sam adams beers, both of which are boring. I'll be perusing BevMo in search of new pumpkin ales all month. Wish me luck!


Just a few days ago I was wasting time window shopping in this little organic/health/ store while waiting for my bus home, happen to see individual bottles of Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin ale(Not too sure why it was in that kind of store, lol but...), I bought one to try and today when I opened it was really surprised, the other types of beer I've tried weren't that great to my taste, but this is pretty good.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok had my first ever pumpkin ale recently. The name was Smuttynose and I really didn't taste any pumpkin at all... was a little disappointed but I have to say I am not a beer drinker. I didn't find any of the ones you guys have mentioned in the liquor store we went to. Guess I'll have to look further for the good ones LOL


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

I got a 6 pack of :










I thought it had a rotten pumpkin aftertaste. I didnt appreciate it very much *ducks and covers*


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

For those in Michigan and surrounding areas the new holland icabob pumkim ale is excellent


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice, I'll have to give that a try... Shipyard Pumpkinhead has always been my favorite... I'll be sure to have it on tap at this year's Halloween party


----------

